# can not start aGUI session after update



## TroN-0074 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hopefully somebody have a work around for this from previous problem. The thing is after I update my system I can no longer start a graphical interface session.
The error I got is 
	
	



```
Could not start D-bus, can you call qdbus?
```
I wonder if during the upgrade the dbus script file got modified. I really don*'*t know and I would like to hear some advices. 
Thank you I will appreciate it.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2012)

What did you update and how did you do it?


----------



## TroN-0074 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. The update I did was using
	
	



```
# Portupgrade -a
```
then everything was upgraded but when I tried to start KDE I got the message that could not start D-bus.
I don't know what happened and I was hopping somebody here had seem this error before.
I will appreciate all advice.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2012)

Don't just blindly run *portupgrade -a*. _Always_ read /usr/ports/UPDATING beforehand. There's even a command for it these days: pkg_updating(1).


----------



## TroN-0074 (Feb 16, 2012)

I learned my lesson the hard way. However I would like to solve the D-bus problem and then worry about keeping the ports up date.

Actually I don't really know if I will use my port collection anymore since my computer is quite old it takes really long time to compile software from source. I find quicker just to do a *pkg_add -r*

I will appreciate any help. Thank you.


----------



## T-Daemon (Feb 17, 2012)

TroN-0074 said:
			
		

> ```
> Could not start D-bus, can you call qdbus?
> ```


Call qdbus from the command line, as the message is asking for. The output might give some extra messages, hinting to the problem.


----------



## TroN-0074 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you I had called qdbus and this is what I get

```
Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x40701) with this library (version 0x40704)
Abort trap (core dumped)
```

I was advised to re install Qt but I am not sure how to do that in FreeBSD I am using KDE4.
I will appreciate more advice thank you.

*******************************************************************************************************
Solved:
Removed everything 
	
	



```
# pkg_delete -a
```
 then re install all packages. A bit radical solution but it worked.


----------

